# Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar








*Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler​*
Klar ist man zuerst als Angler zuerst mal da unterwegs, wo man wohnt....

Aber es gibt ja auch Angelurlaube.......

Und wenn jemand Fließgewässer mag, wird er den Angelurlaub dann auch gerne an Flüssen verbringen - unabhängig davon, ob er Fried- oder Raubfische angelt..

Klar ist auch, dass es "den Traumfluss" deswegen eigentlich eh nicht geben kann, weil zu viele Dinge mitspielen.

Bevorzugte Fischarten und Methoden, Entfernung, wenn man mit Familiy unterwegs ist auch das touristische Drumrum, auf jeden Fall aber auch die Möglichkeit überhaupt Karten zu vernünftigen Preisen - und vernünftigen Bedingungen (Flüsse in Bayern, S-H und Saarland ja alle quasi mit gesetzlichem Abknüppelgebot) zu bekommen..

Hindert uns das, da ne Umfrage draus zu machen?

Nö, natürlich nicht!!

*Daher nochmal:*
*Es geht also NICHT um euren "Heimatfluss", euer "Hausgewässer"!!!!*

*Es geht um euren "Traumfluss" in Deutschland!*

An welchem Fluss in Deutschland ihr also gerne mal angeln würdet, einen Angelurlaub verbringen, an welchem Fluss mal Fische fangen??

Ausgewählt als Antwortmöglichkeit haben wir ohne Wertung die 12 größten bzw. bekanntesten "Angel"flüsse in Deutschland.

Es ist nur 1 Antwort möglich, da es um euren persönlichen, individuellen Favoriten als Traumfluss gehen soll.

Ich bin gespannt auf die Abstimmung und die Argumente für die einzelnen Gewässer.

Wie immer gilt bei unseren Umfragen und Abstimmungen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier listen wir euch mal unsere redaktionellen Abstimmungen auf, damit die nicht untergehen.
> 
> Wie Angler wirklich ticken, das ist natürlich schwer herauszufinden. Will man das richtig wissenschaftlich machen, kostet das viel Geld und es heißt gleich wieder, traue keiner Statistik....
> 
> ...




Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Ich will mal an die Oder - wenngleich das zwiespältig ist, weil ich ja her nach "deutschen" Traumflüssen frage..

Die Angelbedingungen sollen aber ja in den Nachbarländern an der Oder besser sein.

Muss ich halt mal notfalls von Polen aus "rüberwerfen" ;-)))))


----------



## Damyl (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Ich wähl mal die Spree, weil dort eine geile Landschaft ist.
Hab schon in Brandenburg und in der Uckermark Urlaub gemacht.
See auf See......Wasser wo man hinschaut. Ein Traum :l


----------



## Damyl (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich will mal an die Oder - wenngleich das zwiespältig ist, weil ich ja her nach "deutschen" Traumflüssen frage..
> 
> Die Angelbedingungen sollen aber ja in den Nachbarländern an der Oder besser sein.
> 
> Muss ich halt mal notfalls von Polen aus "rüberwerfen" ;-)))))


  Gilt nicht..........sonst hätt ich Donaudelta gewählt |evil:
:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*



Damyl schrieb:


> Gilt nicht..........


Deswegen ja extra meine Einschränkung/Erklärung


Aber vielleicht gibts da auch Strecken mit normalen/vernünftigen Bedingungen (Privatwasser, Berufsfischer etc.) auf bürokrateutonischer Seite.

Wenn ja: 
Ruhig melden!!


----------



## wusel345 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Mich reizt der Main. Dicke Fische, herrliche Landschaft.

Schade, dass Regen fehlt. Dort möchte ich auch mal Angeln gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Schade, dass Regen fehlt. Dort möchte ich auch mal Angeln gehen.


max. 12 Antworten möglich beim Umfragetool - (da MUSS ich dann haht auswählen) SORRY!!!


----------



## Damyl (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Ich geb mal einen Tip ab.

Gewinnen wird der Rhein. Weil viele die Deutsche-Seite mit der Holland-Seite verwechseln


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Bis jetzt ist aber mal die Elbe vorne (ok, gerade erst angefangen ;-)))


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Oder - toller Fluss, wenn auch in den letzten Jahren arg gebeutelt
Thomas, an der Oder bist Du in Brandenburg, sie wird in weiten Teilen von Fischern bewirtschaftet und an einen Angelschein zu kommen ist sehr unproblematisch. 
Was die Fische betrifft, sieht es schon ein wenig schlechter aus, wie gesagt, in den vergangenen Jahrenwurde gerade die Oder arg gebeutelt.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Oder - toller Fluss, wenn auch in den letzten Jahren arg gebeutelt
> Thomas, an der Oder bist Du in Brandenburg, sie wird in weiten Teilen von Fischern bewirtschaftet und an einen Angelschein zu kommen ist sehr unproblematisch.
> Was die Fische betrifft, sieht es schon ein wenig schlechter aus, wie gesagt, in den vergangenen Jahrenwurde gerade die Oder arg gebeutelt.
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


DANKE (da werd ich evtl. mal auf Dich zurückkommen zwecks Tipps etc.)


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Ich hab mal für die Oder gestimmt. Weiß auch nicht, aber der Fluss hat für mich irgendwie ein bisschen was wildes und geheimnisvolles. 

Ich kenne die Oder nur im Quellgebiet, mehr als 800km von der Mündung entfernt. Wie der Fluss als Strom aussieht und wie er sich dann beangeln lässt, das werde ich sicher irgendwann noch ausprobieren


----------



## JimiG (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Da ichja keine 3 km von der Elbe entfernt wohne möchte ich dort keinen Urlaub verbringen weil ich diesen Fluss ja gut kenne und auch liebe. Ich habe deswegen lange gegrübelt und habe mich für die Oder entschieden.


----------



## schlotterschätt (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Die Oder ? Das *war* mal mein Traumfluss. :c
Kannst ja mal 'n bißchen im "Was geht an der Oder-Thread" schnökern. Nach dem Hochwasser 1997 (ups, ist ja jetze schon 20 Jahre her |rolleyes) war der Fluß so geil strukturiert, das man da jede Menge Hotspots gefunden hat und Raubfische gab's da auch noch jede Menge. Das hat sich aber gerade in den letzten 10 Jahren rapide verschlechtert. 
Wie Revilo schon schrieb, wird sie von Fischern bewirtschaftet aber der Haken ist, das sie von beiden Seiten durch deutsche und polnische Fischer beackert wird. Jeder möchte natürlich ein möglichst großes Stück vom Kuchen haben.
Man kann auch jetzt noch erfolgreich sein aber die Aktivität der Räuber hat sich in die Stunden der Dunkelheit verschoben. Wer sich da auskennt, kann durchaus noch seinen Fisch fangen aber es ist kein Vergleich zu den Jahren vorher. 
Hier im Board gibt es (oder gab es, der letzte Eintrag ist vom 2.2.2016, das sagt ja wohl alles) eine Interessengemeinschaft von 10 eingefleischten Oderanglern, die mehr oder weniger an der Oder wohnen. Selbst die haben zum großen Teil das Handtuch geschmissen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?groupid=183
Trotzdem ist der Fluss, wenn man sich keine allzu großen Hoffnungen macht, immer eine Reise wert und an Schönheit kaum zu überbieten.
Falls jemand die Absicht hat dort seinen Urlaub zu verbringen,sollte er sich vorher über die geschützten Gebiete, speziell im Nationalpark Unteres Odertal, informieren sonst könnte es u.U. Probleme geben.
http://www.nationalpark-unteres-odertal.eu/index.php/angler-informationen-2016/
Desgleichen sollte man peinlichst die aufgestellten Verkehrs-und Verbotsschilder beachten sonst wird es richtig teuer.|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Oha - das hört sich aber nicht so gut an - Danke für die Infos!!


----------



## bacalo (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Elbe und Oder hielten sich bei mir lange die Waage. Bis zu der aufschlussreichen Info von Boardie Schlotterschätt. Schade aber denoch herzlichen Dank hierfür.
Wenn ich an die gut gelungenen bildhaften Beiträge von unserem rosa Fanten denke#6:l.


----------



## Kufra (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Die Oste fehlt !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*



Kufra schrieb:


> Die Oste fehlt !!!


Gucke da:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> max. 12 Antworten möglich beim Umfragetool - (da MUSS ich dann haht auswählen) SORRY!!!


----------



## kati48268 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Kenne zu wenig Flüsse davon, leider.
Geangelt habe ich in bisher nur 3 davon (Hausgewässer Ems, Rhein, Elbe).
Gestimmt hab ich für die Donau, da mir der RMD-Kanal schon gut gefiel und mich der Süden irgendwie reizt.


----------



## Kutte1969 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Die Ems war mal ein sehr schönes Gewässer, aber dank Meyer-Werft ab Papenburg tot#q#q#q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich will mal an die Oder - wenngleich das zwiespältig ist, weil ich ja her nach "deutschen" Traumflüssen frage..
> 
> Die Angelbedingungen sollen aber ja in den *Nachbarländern* an der Oder besser sein.


Mir fehlt erstmal der Regen, das ist wenigstens ansatzweise noch Fluss und nicht Schifffahrts- und Abwasserkanal. :g

Dann fehlt mir als letzter Punkt "Alles nichts richtiges" oder so, wenn man auf richtige Natur-Flüsse steht, wie das mal war und wie ich das auch von im Wasser und Unterwasser noch kennengelernt habe. :g

Wenn man sich z.B. mal Skandinavien anschaut ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Aber so die drei größten Flüsse (Rhein, Elbe und Donau) haben mal bis jetzt auch die meisten "Anhänger"......

Und Elbe immer noch immer nen leichten Tick vorne...


----------



## KxKx2 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Ich würde gerne im oberen Rhein fischen:vik:


----------



## AlexX!! (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Es gibt leider keine Traumflüsse mehr in Deutschland,alle wurden sie zu Wasserautobahnen begradigt,
kanalisiert, betoniert, angestaut..


https://youtu.be/Gm290O6Rgr4


https://youtu.be/ElW2QF92t8I


gruss Alex


----------



## rxstx rxt (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Keiner dabei...


----------



## daci7 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Ich war lange Zeit eingefleischter Rheinangler am Niederrhein - von daher würd mich mal der Oberrhein interessieren.
Die Elbe im Tidebereich fänd ich aber auch super interessant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Donau hat nochmal gut aufgeholt, und Elbe zieht auch dem Rhein etwas davon...


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

wer hat für Neckar gestimmt? |bigeyes |supergri


----------



## gründler (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*



AlexX!! schrieb:


> Es gibt leider keine Traumflüsse mehr in Deutschland,alle wurden sie zu Wasserautobahnen begradigt,
> kanalisiert, betoniert, angestaut..
> 
> 
> ...



Klar gibt es die noch,aber die sind meist nicht die größten.Auch wurde da nix begradigt etc.Kenne da doch so nen paar wo noch Dschungel herrscht.
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> wer hat für Neckar gestimmt? |bigeyes |supergri


Da träumen halt noch ein paar von Big Ben und früheren Zeiten ;-)))


----------



## AlexX!! (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

es gibt nicht nur den unteren und mittleren Neckar, der obere 
Neckar ist eine echte Perle, keine Schleußen dafür Kiesbänke und
Rauschen und Rieselstrecken, so sehen Traumflüsse aus.

leider sind meistens nur die Oberläufe relativ unberührt

Gruss Alex


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Elbe zieht nun aber doch davon.....


----------



## glavoc (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*



AlexX!! schrieb:


> der obere Neckar ist eine echte Perle, keine Schleußen dafür Kiesbänke und
> Rauschen und Rieselstrecken, so sehen Traumflüsse aus.



Bevor hier ein falsches Bild entsteht, bis wo ist bei dir der "obere Neckar"? Oberndorf a.N.? Sulz?
lg


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*



AlexX!! schrieb:


> es gibt nicht nur den unteren und mittleren Neckar, der obere Neckar ist eine echte Perle, keine Schleußen dafür Kiesbänke und Rauschen und Rieselstrecken, so sehen Traumflüsse aus.



das stimmt, der Neckar im Mündungsbereich zum Rhein bzw. rund um HD hat schon was.
Das andere Ende bzw. der Anfang ist tatsächlich auch schön, war ich schon mal spazieren #6

Je weiter man flussaufwärts geht, desto schlimmer wird es. Den Höhepunkt erreicht es wohl im Stuttgarter Raum.

Witzig finde ich auch, dass recht viele für die Donau gestimmt haben... aktuell ja sogar Platz 2 und somit vor dem Rhein. Komisch, da fische ich wohl an der falschen Stelle. Die Donau hier bei mir ist halt auch recht hässlich kanalisiert und weit von einem Traumfluss entfernt |supergri


----------



## PhantomBiss (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Altmühl


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*



PhantomBiss schrieb:


> Altmühl



#6#6 war auch mein Gedanke


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Flüßchen - kein Fluß ;-)))

Davon ab:
Elbe macht sich auf und davon...

Donau überholte inzwischen Rhein...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Wörnitz


----------



## Seifert (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Mir fehlt -irgendwie -die Havel,so ab Schleuse Spandau.Um Brandenburg und Werder isses einfach schnuckelig.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Flüßchen - kein Fluß ;-)))...



aber besser als alles von Dir genannte :k und der Angeltourismus ist enorm

und
es kommt darauf an, nach welchen Kriterien Du die Größe festlegst 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausgewählt als Antwortmöglichkeit haben wir ohne Wertung die 12 größten bzw. bekanntesten "Angel"flüsse in Deutschland.



sag bitte mal Deine Kriterien für Größe ... #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Flüssen_in_Deutschland


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

.. kann deine "Größen"auswahl  immer noch nicht nachvollziehen ... #d
da hast einige Flüsse ausgelassen, überlesen, aussortiert? |kopfkrat


----------



## Riesenangler (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Keinen der da Aufgeführten. Die Havel fehlt.


----------



## Riesenangler (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Die Ems ist doch nur ein breiterer Bach. Genauso wie die Spree, welche in Berlin in die Havel mündet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> .. kann deine "Größen"auswahl immer noch nicht nachvollziehen ...
> da hast einige Flüsse ausgelassen, überlesen, aussortiert?





> Ausgewählt als Antwortmöglichkeit haben wir ohne Wertung die 12 größten bzw. bekanntesten "Angel"flüsse in Deutschland.


Und dabei versucht, ne Mischung aus Himmelsrichtungen, Ländern etc. zu berücksichtigen.

Dass bei  max. 12 Antwort nicht jeder zufrieden sein kann/muss/will oder das nicht nachvollziehen kann/muss/will kann, damit muss (und kann und will) ich leben..


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dabei versucht, ne Mischung aus Himmelsrichtungen, Ländern etc. zu berücksichtigen.
> 
> Dass bei  max. 12 Antwort nicht jeder zufrieden sein kann/muss/will oder das nicht nachvollziehen kann/muss/will kann, damit muss (und kann und will) ich leben..



Ist doch an sich OK, dass Du den Atlas neu entwirfst, mach es doch 
aber
dann sag halt gleich, dass Du die Größe eines Flusses nach DEINEN eigenen Kriterien MIT WERTUNG festlegst und verwirre doch nicht durch vermeindliche Falschangaben von zumindest bisher gelernten :m



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausgewählt als Antwortmöglichkeit haben wir ohne Wertung die 12 größten bzw. bekanntesten "Angel"flüsse in Deutschland



aber egal: 
Weiter nun hier #h ... welcher Fluss aus Thomas seiner zusammengewürfelten Liste wird es ? #c


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Elbe, weil ich da letztes Jahr für eine Woche Ansitz gemacht habe und auch mein Zielfisch am Hacken hatte und es sehr schön fand #6...
Und werde es noch Mal wiederholen...

Oder ist auch sehr reizvoll obwohl negativ gepostet wird...
Aber es ist überall schlechter geworden, wie man es hört :q:q:q...
Den Rhein erkundschafte ich z.Z. schon ein Jahr lang, ist auch OBERHAMMER !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> .. welcher Fluss aus Thomas seiner zusammengewürfelten Liste wird es ? #c


Denke, das ist absehbar schon die Elbe -  interessanter (inzwischen), Platz 2 für Donau oder Rhein..????


----------



## feederbrassen (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Ich halte Väterchen Rhein die Treue.#6
Sehr abwechslungsreich was die Bedingungen im Wasser angeht und es gibt auch Landschaftlich überaus schöne Abschnitte.
Zum Fischaufkommen brauch ich wohl nichts sagen.


----------



## Jose (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

wenn es mal zu urlaub an nem fluß reichen sollte, dann wirds der tejo.

ansonsten bin ich eh am rhein. hier brauch ich nicht mehr.


----------



## hazelz (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Also bei mir ist es auf jeden Fall die Peene.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Nun zieht die Elbe aber ab......

Da bleibt wohl echt nur das Rennen um Platz 2 zwischen (momentan) Rhein und Donau..


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

“Traumfluss“

Definiert nach?

Wie der Fluss in der Landschaft eingebettet ist 
oder eher danach, wie die Fangaussichten für uns Angler sind.|kopfkrat

Mich wundert es nicht, dass die Elbe bei der Abstimmung vorne liegt.
Denn, bei keinem anderen Fluss werden schon über Jahre hinweg 
immer wieder von div. Zeitschriften und ihren Experten die machbaren Fangerfolge hervorgehoben. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> “Traumfluss“
> 
> Definiert nach?
> [/FONT]


Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar ist auch, dass es "den Traumfluss" deswegen eigentlich eh nicht geben kann, weil zu viele Dinge mitspielen.
> ...............
> 
> *Daher nochmal:*
> ...


----------



## Semmelmehl (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*



> Ich will mal an die Oder - wenngleich das zwiespältig ist, weil ich ja her nach "deutschen" Traumflüssen frage..



Darf ich noch kurz daran erinnern, dass es eine alte und eine neue Oder gibt?
Komme gebürtig aus der Gegend und habe da jahrelang gefischt ... habe erst 2016 da einen Angelurlaub gamacht.
In der Kombination alte Oder, Oder-Havel-Kanal, neue Oder ist das Fanggebiet riesig und die Möglichkeiten quasi unendlich ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

man lernt nie aus - DANKE für Hinweis!!


----------



## Mitschman (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

An Flüssen hab ich bisher nur den Neckar ("vor der Haustür") und die Spree (im Urlaub) beangelt. Deshalb fiel mir die Entscheidung für die Spree relativ leicht.


----------



## schlotterschätt (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*



Semmelmehl schrieb:


> Darf ich noch kurz daran erinnern, dass es eine *alte und eine neue Oder *gibt?
> Komme gebürtig aus der Gegend und habe da jahrelang gefischt ... habe erst 2016 da einen Angelurlaub gamacht.
> In der Kombination *alte Oder, Oder-Havel-Kanal, *neue Oder ist das Fanggebiet riesig und die Möglichkeiten quasi unendlich ;-)



Das was Du meinst, gehört zum Odereinzugsgebiet und das ist in der Tat riesig.
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/51/Oder.png
Die Oder ist die Oder (oder auch Strom-Oder genannt) und wird eigentlich nur noch in Ost-und West-Oder aufgeteilt, wenn sich die Strom-Oder zwischen Schwedt/Oder und Gartz/Oder
teilt und bei Stettin dann wieder im Dammscher See zusammenfließt.
https://www.google.de/maps/@53.3867183,14.6072823,12z

Und jetzt genug der Klugscheixxerei........|supergri


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe:



Habe ich schon verstanden Thomas.

 Wollte damit nur einwerfen, dass der "Traumfluss" nicht bei jeden durch den gleichen Aspekt ausgewählt wird. #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Aufgrund mangelnder Erfahrung fehlt mir eine wirklich brauchbare Bewertung. Allerdings interessieren mich die Elbe und Weser doch sehr, weshalb sie bei mir oben im Kurs stehen.



Kutte1969 schrieb:


> Die Ems war mal ein sehr schönes Gewässer, aber dank Meyer-Werft ab Papenburg tot#q#q#q


Die Ems ist zwar mein Hausgewässer. Aber ein Traum von einem Fluss ist es nur aus den Erzählungen und Fängen von meinem Großvater. Die guten Tage sind vorbei und einen großen Teil davon hat die Meyer-Werft verbrochen. Aber auch andere Bauwerke oder die unerwünschte Einbringung von Salz tragen dazu bei. Dann noch das Tankerünglück im Dortmund Ems Kanal, was direkt auch Einwirkung auf die nahende Ems hatte...


----------



## Robbyk2 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Von der Liste habe ich mal die Mosel gewählt.

Würde aber auch sehr gerne mal an der weißen Traun angeln.


----------



## immerhunger8101 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Ich bin für den Vater Rhein.... da weiß man nie so genau was da anbeißt. 
Vor allem die schöne Landschaft mit den ganzen Gezirpe und geflatter.... 
schön zum entspannen... auch mal für ein Wochenende top!!!


----------



## immerhunger8101 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Die Ems ist doch nur ein breiterer Bach. Genauso wie die Spree, welche in Berlin in die Havel mündet.





Wenn du wüsstest.... [emoji41]


----------



## fishhawk (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Hallo,

für mich fehlt auch der Button "keine der genannten" .

Träumen tu ich von anderen Gewässern und da sind die wenigsten in Deutschland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*



fishhawk schrieb:


> da sind die wenigsten in Deutschland.


dann biste im Thread "Der *deutsche* Traumfluss" definitiv komplett falsch gelandet ...


----------



## fishhawk (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Zumindest wenn es um die Liste im Ausgangsthread geht.

Elbe und Main hab ich übrigens schon befischt.
Träumen tu ich aber von denen trotzdem nicht.

Ich persönlich hätte statt der Spree auch eher die Havel mit den ganzen Nebengewässern in Liste aufgenommen, aber das ist natürlich Ansichtssache.


----------



## Barschflosse (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Hallo 
Für mich der deutsche Traumfluß ist und bleibt die Donau.Diesen Fluß habe ich früher oft bereist und ich war immer von der Artenvielfalt sowie der Masse an Fischvokommen begeistert und so waren die Angelurlaube dorthin immer sehr erfolgreich.

Gruß und Petri Ramon


----------



## Semmelmehl (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Das was Du meinst, gehört zum Odereinzugsgebiet und das ist in der Tat riesig.
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/51/Oder.png
> Die Oder ist die Oder (oder auch Strom-Oder genannt) und wird eigentlich nur noch in Ost-und West-Oder aufgeteilt, wenn sich die Strom-Oder zwischen Schwedt/Oder und Gartz/Oder
> teilt und bei Stettin dann wieder im Dammscher See zusammenfließt.
> ...



Ähm ... nö ;-)

In Hohensaaten teilt sich von der neuen Oder die alte Oder ab ... an der betreffenden Schleuse kann man gut angeln (von Hohenwutzen kommend, an der Feuerwehr rechts abbiegen, 200 Meter weiter ist ein Parkplatz).
Diese alte Oder (wird heute wriezener alte Oder genannt), teilt sich in Oderberg und fließt einmal Richtung Niederfinow zum Schiffshebewerk (und wird dort zum Oder-Havel-Kanal) und einmal weiter Richtung Wriezen.
An der Gabelung in Oderberg (direkt beim Sportplatz) kann man ebenfalls hervorragend fischen ... zwischen der Gabelung und der Schleuse gibt es viele Angelstellen ... sehr schönes Gewässer.

Das ganze Gebiet, das da in der Gegen liegt, war früher mal überschwemmt und nennt sich Oderbruch.
Friedrich der Große hat das Stück trocken gelegt und einen "Kanal" gebaut ... die "neue Oder".
Aus diesem Grund haben wir in dem Gebiet Hohensaaten bis etwa Frankfurt/Oder eine "einheimische" Teilung in alte und neue Oder.
Nördlich und südlich davon spricht man dann nur noch von der Oder.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oderbruch#/media/File:Oderbruch.gif

Zum Schluss ist es egal, wie wir es nennen ... man kann in der Gegend sau gut angeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Interessant, was da alles rauskommt - danke für die Infos!!!

Davon ab:
Nun hängt doch langsam die Donau noch den Rhein ab....


----------



## immerhunger8101 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Rhein x unendlich [emoji869]


----------



## -MW- (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Rhein oder Main lohnt sich kein Urlaub zum Angeln meiner Meinung nach....Saale würde mich da eher reizen, oder Ems, oder die Weser, ach ich komm grade ins Träumen, will jetzt angeln...am besten sofort....an einem deutschen Traumfluss:c 
 ...nur das war einmal


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

So langsam holt der Rhein wieder auf....


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Der Rhein, weil er einfach die größte Möglichkeit, bedingt durch seine Lauflänge, bietet.


----------



## gründler (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Ja der Rhein der Rhein hat wat schönes,vor allem an manchen guten Ecken Mücken,Mücken und nochmals Mücken.So das manche Menschen nach 2 Std Angeln aussehen wie nen Streusselkuchen 
oder freiwillig zu DEET greifen ^^


----------



## bootszander (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Thomas   kann ich leider nicht bestätigen. Zu viele wasserschwankungen. Kein jahr war so schlecht wie 2016. Und ich angel dort schon seit 50 jahren. Die gletscher und die poldergebiete verschwanden. Selbst vor 50 j. wo der rhein verschmutzter war finde ich das es besser war.


----------



## bootszander (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Andal    die lauflänge ist leider nicht so entscheident. 
Vergleiche ich den rhein mit der donau ist die letztere viel natürlicher. Die donau hat nicht nur viele nein sehr viele ruhige zohnen und nebenflüsse mit sehr viel kraut für den nachwuchs. Der rhein ist da mehr ein kananl wie auch der main. Leider.

Aber was bleibt uns schon übrig, wir können ja nicht das ganze jahr nur urlaub machen?


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

Bei der Umfrage sind ja nur ein paar Flüsse zur Auswahl, von denen mich für einen Urlaub ehrlich gesagt jetzt keiner wirklich berauschend anmacht. Da nahm ich eben den Rhein für den Urlaub vor der Haustüre und verschweige meine wirklichen Favoriten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Der deutsche Traumfluss für Angler*

So seh ich das auch! #6


----------

